# Vigorous spoon sex? Alternatives possibly needed



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I wanted to bounce something off of you sexperts and see if you guys can give me some thoughts/alternatives to try from our current practice. Here goes.

One of our more common sex positions is the spooning sex position. I'm not sure when it became a popular one for us, but it may have came about due to either 1) a habit developed while she was pregnant with our youngest, 2) a position we got into prior to when I got my gout under control plus being out of shape or 3) a combination of 1 and 2. Regardless, it's been one of our go to sex positions. Lately spooning sex has been getting more difficult for me because my wife has been getting more active with it. I always thought of spooning sex as being a more relaxed and easy going position, i.e. not designed for more vigorous sex. Lately for the past 6 months - maybe a year - we have been morphing from spooning sex into what I would call sideways doggie style. To add to the challenge, she has been trying to help more - meaning she can get her butt ramming into me pretty hard and fast. That of course gets me to try to give her what she wants and speed up my intensity. It sounds great until you realize (at least how it feels to me) that this tires you out very quickly. if we were in a normal doggie style position, missionary or her on top, no problem. I can sustain a frequency like a sewing machine needle if I have to. But when we're laying on our sides, I can't do it (at least can't go all out for long). 

So I'm looking for suggestions on what I can add as either a substitute for or a compliment to the spooning sex position? If I go with missionary, doggie, her lying on her stomach or her on top as a substitute, then we lose one position since we're doing this already. Anyone have a good substitute that we can try for spooning sex that is different than the other positions that I already mentioned? Or, any suggestions for modifying spooning sex position so that I can make I can have improved endurance if I want to make it more vigorous?

What she likes about the spooning position as we do it now is the ease of getting stimulation of her G spot. So for substitutes, I'm asking for suggestions for positions for us to try to get better G spot stimulation. I know there are the online sex suggestion sites, but with this group I can see actual "testimonials" (no need for gory details!) and real experiential info vs. the flowery article suggestions from a guide. Thanks guys as usual for the help!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Missionary position with her butt on a pillow. Reverse cowboy. If you have a high bed (and you're not overly tall) she can lie on the end of it while you stand (add a pillow again to raise her up a bit). Standing, from behind.

Also, if she really likes the gspot stimulation, just use your fingers during foreplay.

And lastly, keep doing the spooning position, but let her do the work  When my wife starts bucking like that, I've found it best to let her go for it. If you get out of sync, it can hurt like a soab. I just push up (or in) as far as I can and hold it and let her go to town. When she O's, her vaginal muscles clamp down HARD, and if I'm in the middle of being out and going in... ouch.

Oh, and if your wife is okay with, or enjoys, anal, then do that in the spoon position and reach around (or use a toy) to stimulate the gspot in her vagina. Kind of tricky, but can be done. Easier if you're facing each other, obviously. My wife and I did it once, and it blew her mind. (note that my wife is not into anal, and we've done it maybe 5 times total.) Not sure why, exactly, as each time she REALLY enjoyed it, and she's capable of having an O from anal only. Too much hassle before and after, I guess.


----------



## CarlaRose (Jul 6, 2014)

Straddle her, lean down a little, and put her legs on your shoulders. This is easy access to her g-spot, so just don't penetrate any deeper than an inch or two. You'll drive her crazy.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

alexm said:


> Missionary position with her butt on a pillow. Reverse cowboy. If you have a high bed (and you're not overly tall) she can lie on the end of it while you stand (add a pillow again to raise her up a bit). Standing, from behind.
> 
> Also, if she really likes the gspot stimulation, just use your fingers during foreplay.
> 
> ...


We've tried positions with her laying on the bed and me standing while she's on the edge. Don't recall using a pillow, so thanks for that suggestion. Also, thanks for the tip to let her do the work when she starts bucking. Maintaining the rhythm is the challenge and gets especially hard when her muscles clamp down.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

CarlaRose said:


> Straddle her, lean down a little, and put her legs on your shoulders. This is easy access to her g-spot, so just don't penetrate any deeper than an inch or two. You'll drive her crazy.


We do something similar to that too except she likes to grab the backs of her knees and pull back and spread while I try to stay 1 - 2" in. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Happy_tex (Dec 21, 2014)

How does it even reach in that position? I'm confused


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
What works well for my wife is for her to lie flat facedown on the bed and men to lie on top. For us the angle that way reaches her g-spot. I can then reach underneath with a vibrator a the same time. 

I think what works will vary a lot with the couple and the size / shapes of their anatomy.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Happy_tex said:


> How does it even reach in that position? I'm confused


Which position are you referring to?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

There is a position that is awesome for the woman....not sure about the man's ease/enjoyment. 

Start with the spooning position, because it's easy and cuddly. Bend her forward, it changes the position of the PIV. Also, she can spin on the penis so that she is perpendicular to the man, on her back, while he is still on his side, with her feet/legs over his hips. Still easy on both....good movements for her. Way easy to reach each others bits. 

Easy, lazy, and still good!


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> There is a position that is awesome for the woman....not sure about the man's ease/enjoyment.
> 
> Start with the spooning position, because it's easy and cuddly. Bend her forward, it changes the position of the PIV. Also, she can spin on the penis so that she is perpendicular to the man, on her back, while he is still on his side, with her feet/legs over his hips. Still easy on both....good movements for her. Way easy to reach each others bits.
> 
> Easy, lazy, and still good!


Happily vouch for the truth of the above!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Sunny, we do that position from time to time. Very enjoyable!


----------

